# Hello Piranha Fury Members!



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well as some of you may or may not remember me, i was an active member of this site, but was absent due to other things geting in the way.but i have came back and hopefully stay longer this time. well my piranha numbers went down to two and this will be the first year on jan 5 since i got them, they are about 5-6 inches. 
well my concerns are, they might have killed my other piranhas because of territirial issues or maybe because they might be a breeding pair?

now as for theyr behaviour, one of them is always in the corner of the tank while the other wonders around nd sometimes goes to the corner to and other times theyr both out and about. 
and i see them being agressive torwards each other at times, nippning at each other and such.
i anted to know if this is breeding behaviour or is it just them being piranahs, i was want to make sure in case im expecting babies anytime soon. one of them is noticably larger than the other, if that means anything.

also i change theyr water every week, and feed them tilapia and shrimp and sometimes beef heart but not all the time maybe just once a month.

here are some pics


----------

